# Did the avatar image size limit change?



## couverdure (Jul 11, 2017)

When I tried to change my avatar a few days ago, I got a message saying that the image cannot be supported because it's over 50kb, which I thought it was strange because my current avatar was 500kb when I uploaded it and I didn't resize it before doing so.


----------

